# autofs/cifs/multiple mount entries with $

## talineo

Hi,

I recently updated autofs on an emerge -ptuvND world and this (in /etc/autofs/auto.mnt):

```

dir1 -fstype=cifs,credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft \

                /rep1 ://SERVER/rep1\$ \

                /rep2 ://SERVER/rep2\$

```

doesn't work anymore where this :

```

rep1 -fstype=cifs,credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft ://SERVER/rep1\$

rep2 -fstype=cifs,credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft ://SERVER/rep2\$

```

is ok.

Versions used :

```

> eix -c autofs

[I] net-fs/autofs (5.0.3-r6@12.02.2009): Kernel based automounter

> eix -c mount-cifs

[I] net-fs/mount-cifs (3.0.28@12.06.2008): cifs filesystem mount helper split from Samba

> uname -a

Linux plop 2.6.27.12 #2 SMP Tue Feb 17 14:05:54 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

The error that is given to me is : (autofs in debug mode)

```

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: attempting to mount entry /mnt/dir1/rep1

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: lookup_mount: lookup(file): looking up /mnt/dir1/rep1

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: lookup_mount: lookup(file): /mnt/dir1/rep1 -> -fstype=cifs,credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft ://SERVER/rep1$

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: parse_mount: parse(sun): expanded entry: -fstype=cifs,credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft ://SERVER/rep1

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: parse_mount: parse(sun): gathered options: fstype=cifs,credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: parse_mount: parse(sun): core of entry: options=fstype=cifs,credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft, loc=://SERVER/rep1

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: sun_mount: parse(sun): mounting root /tmp/autoXlpNBl, mountpoint /mnt/dir1/rep1, what //SERVER/rep1, fstype cifs, options credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: do_mount: //SERVER/rep1 /tmp/autoXlpNBl//mnt/dir1/rep1 type cifs options credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft using module generic

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: mount_mount: mount(generic): calling mkdir_path /tmp/autoXlpNBl

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: mount_mount: mount(generic): calling mount -t cifs -s -o credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft //SERVER/rep1 /tmp/autoXlpNBl

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: >> retrying with upper case share name

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: >> mount error 6 = No such device or address

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: >> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: spawn_mount: mount failed with error code 16, retrying with the -f option

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> unknown mount option f

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> Usage:  /sbin/mount.cifs <remotetarget> <dir> -o <options>

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> Mount the remote target, specified as a UNC name, to a local directory.

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> Options:

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  user=<arg>

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  pass=<arg>

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  dom=<arg>

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> Less commonly used options:

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  credentials=<filename>,guest,perm,noperm,setuids,nosetuids,rw,ro,

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  sep=<char>,iocharset=<codepage>,suid,nosuid,exec,noexec,serverino,

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  directio,mapchars,nomapchars,nolock,servernetbiosname=<SRV_RFC1001NAME>

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> Options not needed for servers supporting CIFS Unix extensions

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  (e.g. unneeded for mounts to most Samba versions):

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  uid=<uid>,gid=<gid>,dir_mode=<mode>,file_mode=<mode>,sfu

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> Rarely used options:

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  port=<tcpport>,rsize=<size>,wsize=<size>,unc=<unc_name>,ip=<ip_address>,

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  dev,nodev,nouser_xattr,netbiosname=<OUR_RFC1001NAME>,hard,soft,intr,

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  nointr,ignorecase,noposixpaths,noacl

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> Options are described in more detail in the manual page

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  man 8 mount.cifs

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >> To display the version number of the mount helper:

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: >>  /sbin/mount.cifs -V

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: mount(generic): failed to mount //SERVER/rep1 (type cifs) on /tmp/autoXlpNBl

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: send_fail: token = 6

Feb 18 09:28:33 plop automount[3281]: failed to mount /mnt/dir1/rep1

```

One would think that adding extra '\\' to the path is the correct answer (at least I thought) but instead of :

```

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: mount_mount: mount(generic): calling mkdir_path /tmp/autoXlpNBl

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: mount_mount: mount(generic): calling mount -t cifs -s -o credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft //SERVER/rep1 /tmp/autoXlpNBl

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6

```

I now have :

```

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: mount_mount: mount(generic): calling mkdir_path /tmp/autoXlpNBl

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: mount_mount: mount(generic): calling mount -t cifs -s -o credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft //SERVER/rep1\$ /tmp/autoXlpNBl

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6

```

Which is certainly better but do not work either in autofs (it does work if I run the mkdir and mount given in the log.)

----------

## Malvineous

```
Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Feb 18 09:28:30 plop CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6
```

Compile the UTF-8 NLS into your kernel?

----------

## talineo

Thx for the tip.

But I forgot to mention I already checked that.

I do have NLS UTF-8 in the kernel and it's the default NLS.

Furthermore, I don't understand why there is this error only in this case and not the others

(single entry and manual mount give no error.)

----------

## Malvineous

```
Feb 18 09:28:30 plop automount[3281]: mount_mount: mount(generic): calling mount -t cifs -s -o credentials=/etc/credentials,domain=DOMAIN,uid=1001,gid=1000,netbiosname=plop,ip=192.168.1.2,rw,soft //SERVER/rep1\$ /tmp/autoXlpNBl 
```

So if you run that command manually it works?

----------

## talineo

Yes, that's the most disturbing  :Rolling Eyes: 

And this happened after my update of autofs (from 4.x to 5.x), maybe I should try ~ version, but I haven't seen specific comments in the changelog of the ebuild, nor in bgo.

----------

## Malvineous

I haven't used automount so excuse my ignorance, but is it possible to change the command that is run?  I had a similar problem when Timidity would run from the command line, but not from the initscript.  I discovered the problem by changing the executable command to "bash", so that instead of running the program it ran a shell.  I could then type the proper command into that shell, and sure enough it failed just the same.  In that case it turned out to be related to some environment variables not being set correctly, but they were fine in my normal shell.

----------

